# TV-Karte funktioniert nicht richtig



## Nerses (14. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend.
Hab da ein kleines Problem. Wollte Fernseh schauen was jedoch nicht funktionieren tut.
Mein PC (ich geb jetzt nur ma die Daten an, die meiner Meinung nach, auch gebraucht werden):
-Windows Vista 64-bit Version
-benutze Windows Media Center
-(laut Gerätemanager die TV-Karte) SAA7131, Triple Capture Device
         Die Tv-Karte hab ich aus meinem alten Medion PC rausgenommen!!

Das Problem:
Sobald ich das TV-Signal einrichte will geht des WMC die Schritte durch:
    1.: TV-Setup-Optionen werden downgeloadet für meine Region
    2.: Klappt soweit doch dann kommt das Problem. Es stellt als Signal Antenne ein...
            Ich hab jedoch kein Antennenfernsehen, sondern Analog-TV

Das Signal kann ich jedoch im Programm net umstellen... Der Treiber von der Fernsehkarte ist auch aufm neusten Stand angeblich.
Komme einfach net weiter. Hab auch schon mit Chris-TV es probiert. Chris-TV verursacht einfach ma nen Bluescreen^^ Und ein andres Programm ging ach net.

Wär gut wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke schonma


----------



## (@ze) (14. Februar 2010)

Servus!
Das "SAA7131" ist der Chipsatz der TV-Karte, hilft nicht wirklich weiter. Versuch doch bitte den Hersteller der Karte herauszufinden! 

mfg

Dein Problem:
1. wird geladen, aber nur weil du vorher deine location angegeben hast (da braucht es kein Treiber)
2. und da fehlt der Hersteller-Treiber !


----------



## Nerses (14. Februar 2010)

wie find ich den hersteller raus? die karte war ja nur in einem medion drin...
gibts programme die des rausfinden?^^


----------



## (@ze) (14. Februar 2010)

Es gibt viele Programme, zb. Everest, die lesen aber auch nur den vorhandenen Treiber aus. Und wo nix is .....
Aus welchen Medion hast du die Karte ausgebaut?
Hast du zufällig noch CD´s von dem?


----------



## Nerses (14. Februar 2010)

also hab einen MD 8818 glaub von 2006.... die cds hab ich noch alle(hab den neuen pc grad vor ein paar tagen zusammengebaut^^)


----------



## (@ze) (14. Februar 2010)

Das dürfte ne TV-Karte von Pinnacle sein.
Dann leg mal die Treiber-CD/Support/wie-auch-immer ein, ohne was vom Autostart zu installieren.
Über den Gerätemanager, die TV-Karte anwählen und über "Treiber aktualisieren" den Treiber von der CD suchen lassen.


----------



## Nerses (15. Februar 2010)

hab den von der CD probiert.. gleiches Problem..
dann den von der Medion seite(ein neuerer) downgeloadet und probiert... immernoch gleiches Prob


könntes es vl daran liegen das die TV-karte nur für Medion irgendwie gebaut wurde?


----------



## (@ze) (15. Februar 2010)

Funktioniert auch in jeden anderen PC.

Hab herausgefunden das es eine Creatix CTX948 ist.

CREATIX

Hattest du auf deinen alten Rechner auch Vista64?
Vorher schon WMC oder andere Software benutzt?

mfg


----------



## Nerses (16. Februar 2010)

hatte vorher xp und auch wmc benutzt.. da gings^^

und der treiber is aufm neusten stand (auch mit dem von der creatix seite)


----------



## (@ze) (16. Februar 2010)

Hast du denn mal das Setup durchlaufen lassen? Antenne ist doch eig. analog (vor DVB-T,wird vielleicht dennoch so behandelt).

Eigentlich hat man bei der Einrichtung vom WMC doch auch manuelle Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Beim Setup nicht Express, sondern Benutzerdef. anwählen. Bei "Ergebnis der TV-Signalerkennung" dann Signal manuell konfigurieren. 

Und ne doofe Frage: alle Windows Updates drauf?


----------



## Nerses (16. Februar 2010)

also updates sind alle drauf... und des setup hab ich kein ahnung was ich gemacht hab^^ wie kann ich des wiederholen?


----------



## (@ze) (16. Februar 2010)

WMC:
Aufgaben / Einstellungen / Allgemein / Windows Media Center-Setup / Setup erneut ausführen


----------



## Nerses (17. Februar 2010)

hmm.. k durchgemacht.. aber wenn ich zum TV-Signal komm macht er das gleiche wie schon vor dem Setup.. TV-Singal automatisch auf Antenne und kann nix umstellen?


----------



## (@ze) (17. Februar 2010)

Hast du Express-Setup oder Benutzerdef. gewählt?
Sucht er dann nach Kanälen, wenn du auf Antenne bleibst und bestätigst?

Einfach das Setup durchziehen, egal was da steht!
Nachher kannst du´s immer noch über "Aufgaben/Einstellungen/TV/TV-Signal/TV-Signal einrichten"
ändern.


Gibt es bei dir im Gerätemanager noch irgendwelche Unbekannte Geräte oder ähnliches?


----------



## Nerses (18. Februar 2010)

also irgendwie kann ich da net zwische Express-Setup und Benutzerdeg. wählen^^ des setup des geht hab ich dann halt ma gemacht... immernochs gleiche prbo
und im gerätemanager sind keine unbekannten oder ähnliches


----------



## (@ze) (19. Februar 2010)

Und was passiert denn nun, wenn du das Setup bis zum Ende durchmachst ?


----------



## Nerses (19. Februar 2010)

des gleiche problem wie vorher^^


----------



## (@ze) (19. Februar 2010)

Ich meinte, wenn du einfach auf "Antenne" bleibst und weiter machst !

Du schleuderst ja auch nicht gerade mit Infos herum. 


mfg


----------

